# Ligation of Artery and Vein



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Apr 30, 2014)

How would you code the following procedure??

Patient had a Gunshot wound to the left groin. Procedures performed are Left Groin Wound Exploration, Ligation of Greater Saphenous Vein and Ligation of Profunda Artery.

I am looking at codes 37618 for ligation of left profunda artery and maybe 20103 for the ligation of greater saphenous vein and left groin exploration. 

Do you have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help.

Teresa


----------

